# The Brazilian Bomber...



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

...IS BACK!!!! :banana: 

I cannot even tell you what good news this is to Comets fans!! I don't even care if we loose all our games, at least we will have some class on the floor while we do it.

With the additions of Tari and LaTonya, and hopefully Pollyanna Johns-Kimbrough, and the deletions of Johnson and Blue...we might well have a great time in H-town this year. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

:banana: GREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAATTTTTT NEWS!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

J is back!!!!!! :mob: :gbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :vbanana: 

What an off-season the Comets have had? How about the league just hand us our championship right now? LOL


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm so glad Arcain is back. She's definitely one of my favorite players in the WNBA.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> J is back!!!!!! :mob: :gbanana: :banana: :bbanana: :vbanana:
> 
> What an off-season the Comets have had? How about the league just hand us our championship right now? LOL


I don't know about handing out a Championship just yet. Phoenix has gotten incredibly better and Minnesota will be very tough if their line up stays healthy. But, Comets ball should be a whole lot better than last year and can make many teams road to the Championship very difficult...outright spoilers.

I will be sitting at the base of section 101 to taunt the oposition when they come through the tunnel this year, if that will help our cause.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

4ever_bball_fan
I will be sitting at the base of section 101 to taunt the oposition when they come through the tunnel this year said:


> LOL. Lucky you. I'll probably be in section 113-114. That's my favorite section.


----------

